# MOROCCO - By Redalinho



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Ifrane


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Foum Oued Draa


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Tissouka


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Talassemtane


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Khenifiss


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Naïla


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Akhfennir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Morocco, Redalinho :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread and photos indeed.


----------



## John Nicollet Mall (May 5, 2012)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Ifrane, Middle Atlas




























https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/?notif_t=page_user_activity


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Ifrane, Middle Atlas





































https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/?notif_t=page_user_activity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a chinese saying that one yellow leaf would mean the Autumn has arrived and in this case, thousands of falling leafs make it official.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Ifrane























































https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Ifrane
























































https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like you were treated like a king in your vacation.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Azrou Forest




























https://www.facebook.com/Redalinho-140467542669831/?fref=ts


----------

